# MK4 rev limiter



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2001 wolfsburg Jetta 1.8T and im wondering what the rev limiter is set at stock and at what RPM is the engine actually safe to? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say that your engine stops making power after 5,500-5,600 rpm and if you want to play safe shift @ 6,000rpm.

Don't try to be cool like the JDM crowd and hit your rev limiter:banghead: Not good for the life of your engine.


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

Well im wondering because i was gonna try and hit it once just to see if my car has a ecu upgrade or not.


----------



## Dragon1.8T (Mar 25, 2011)

well im sure you know the phrase redlining. Even though my car is right outside i cant remember if the red starts at 6500 or 6700 but thats where the rev limiter should take effect if the car hasnt been chipped. I literally just got apr stage 1 like 2 hours ago and it revs higher. try it out and see bro


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

Dragon1.8T said:


> well im sure you know the phrase redlining. Even though my car is right outside i cant remember if the red starts at 6500 or 6700 but thats where the rev limiter should take effect if the car hasnt been chipped. I literally just got apr stage 1 like 2 hours ago and it revs higher. try it out and see bro


Is the APR ecu upgrade worth the $ ??


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

MKVjettawlfsburg said:


> Is the APR ecu upgrade worth the $ ??


You can rev safely to 7 or 8 grand. Just don't shift up there if you have an O2J transmission (aka 5 speed). Also I wouldn't do this all the time because **** will break. 

If you are wondering the stock rev limiter for most 1.8ts it is about 6,750 rpm.


----------



## volxwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Does "curiosity killed the cat" ring a bell?? are you really going to rev the engine to see if it bounces off the limiter or not?? now when it doesnt you just proved to yourself, that you are a dumbass, almost killed your motor, and possilby destroyed wats left of your bearings...

Lets put a knife in the wall outlet to see if it has live current.. -_- let me know how it goes for you... ill be busy checking to see if my engine can run on no oil for 2 months  just as a test..


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

volxwagen said:


> Does "curiosity killed the cat" ring a bell?? are you really going to rev the engine to see if it bounces off the limiter or not?? now when it doesnt you just proved to yourself, that you are a dumbass, almost killed your motor, and possilby destroyed wats left of your bearings...
> 
> Lets put a knife in the wall outlet to see if it has live current.. -_- let me know how it goes for you... ill be busy checking to see if my engine can run on no oil for 2 months  just as a test..


WTF?? im not doing it for fun you retard


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

The engine will cut out when you hit the actual redline. Unfortunately, unlike a japanese car, you can't bounce the tach. I believe I was able to get it to 7200 before reaching the cut off. I believe the redline on the dash cluster itself is at 6800. However, as others have stated, if you're on a stock turbo you won't see much power past 6000rpm, let alone redline. However in an autox/track situations the extra room to rev comes in handy. The head is really the limiter on safely revving the motor out past 7500. The 1.8T forum can give further specifics on that.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

there are safer ways of telling if your car has an ecu upgrade

find someone local with vag com and have them plug in to your car


----------



## brodijohnston (Nov 18, 2016)

Can a mk4 gti get a rev limiter to the rpms bounce at like 4000


----------

